# warning about cleaning helmets



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my dad soaked his giro helmet in oxyclean a few times, it ended up drying out and cracking the foam and seperating the shell from the foam. the helmet was less than a year old, just a heads up if you are thinking about putting your helmet in a solvent.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

I once used a product called Shoe-Goo to try and reglue a velcro strip that had come unglued from the inside of a Louis Garneau helmet.

I thought, hey if this stuff works good on repairing shoes, it should be the cat's meow for a helmet.

Wrongo.

I got to watch as the shoe repair product ate away at the helmet's styrofoam and create a big hole where I was doing the repair and completely destroying the helmet in the process.

Keep shoe repair glues away from your helmet!


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Use mild soap and warm water, remove pads and wash separately from helmet.


----------



## Foltz77 (Aug 2, 2012)

Velcro seperated from a pair of fox gloves.. was told to gorilla glue it back on... it ate the Velcro...


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

rogbie said:


> Use mild soap and warm water, remove pads and wash separately from helmet.


Likewise, I just give mine a scrub while in the shower.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wait... people wash their helmets? :skep:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

pfox90 said:


> Wait... people wash their helmets? :skep:


Really man... What's up with that?


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Just hose it out.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Rinse with water in the shower after every three or four rides, let air dry. I just hang mine by the strap from the shower head. No muss, no fuss... works like a charm.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I rinse in sink if it get something on it but never soaked or dunked it.

Some people sweat a lot and it probably stinks bad, I have no idea what to do about that.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

schristie11 said:


> I rinse in sink if it get something on it but never soaked or dunked it.
> 
> Some people sweat a lot and it probably stinks bad, I have no idea what to do about that.


Most liners/pads can be removed (unvelcro'd) from the helmet to clean them.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

schristie11 said:


> Some people sweat a lot and it probably stinks bad, I have no idea what to do about that.


Distilled white vinegar, about a quarter cup per gallon of water, will help kill smell causing bacteria.

But, test a small area first to make sure it doesn't ruin anything.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I like a diluted (3%...standard grocery store bottle type) hydrogen peroxide (1:1 w/ tap water) in a spray bottle. Spray until saturate, then rinse thoroughly. Yeah, I know hydrogen peroxide is the same end product as oxyclean. H2O2 is a biological solvent, but I don't dunk and let sit since some glues and foams may have organics. It doesn't take much H2O2 and time to kill the stink-causing germs so rinsing right after works well. 
Rogbie's vinegar idea works. But typically, bacteria can survive in acidic environments a bit longer than alkali...which is why I like (diluted) H2O2.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> Wait... people wash their helmets? :skep:


Seriously, never crossed my mind to wash it.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I've put mine in the dishwasher when it smelled really bad
But normally I just spray off dirt with a hose


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Rogbie's vinegar idea works. But typically, bacteria can survive in acidic environments a bit longer than alkali...which is why I like (diluted) H2O2.


For the extra smelly stuff I add a bit of borax to the solution. Plus, borax gives the white bits an extra sparkle.


----------



## Cycling Cyco (Aug 31, 2012)

pfox90 said:


> Wait... people wash their helmets? :skep:


I haven't washed my helmet in about a year an a half.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

rogbie said:


> For the extra smelly stuff I add a bit of borax to the solution. Plus, borax gives the white bits an extra sparkle.


Borax?
The leading ingredient in Ant killing insecticide?


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just literally take a shower with my helmet after I ride. If I notice that it's starting to smell, I bring it in the shower for my post ride wash up. Keep in mind, I've got a very understanding girlfriend, so finding my helmet drying in the shower does nothing to phase her-she's a cyclist as well so she's caught onto the habit. 

All it takes is a little warm water and soap and it'll be just like new again.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> Wait... people wash their helmets? :skep:


First thing that crossed my mind as well.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Simple Green user here. :thumbsup:


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I wipe mine down after a few rides... pull the pad and throw it in the laundry (actually I buy extras as I sweat BAD!)

the hard shell and inside just wipe with lysol wipes... clean and smelling fresh, like the citrus smelling ones in the green bottle the best


----------



## exploreit (Sep 14, 2012)

I just use a lil soap n water


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

JRS73 said:


> Just hose it out.


^ What he said.

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Avoid all solvents and harsh, petroleum-based cleaning materials-they'll weaken the helmet by attacking the foam and shell. Don't sticker up the shell-many adhesives will weaken it, rendering the helmet unsafe. 
________________________

It's all here :  Sedona Trail l stores in Sedona AZ


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Trail6 said:


> Likewise, I just give mine a scrub while in the shower.


Yep. I take mine into the shower with me, lather up my skull, slap the helmet on, and then let the spray do its thing.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Clean it? My sweat and stink is whats still holding that thing together...


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

If you put your helmet in the freezer over night it will kill all the bacteria and end the smell. Same goes for your shoes.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

83stumpjumper said:


> If you put your helmet in the freezer over night it will kill all the bacteria and end the smell. Same goes for your shoes.


I understand that extreme temperatures will kill bacteria but how somebody comes up with an idea to put shoes or helmet into the freezer? 

Oh, one more thing... what to do with all the stuff that have to go out so my helmet can squeeze in? Roadkills I've been collecting and putting in my freezer lately smell awkward when left on room temperature for few hours


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

83stumpjumper said:


> If you put your helmet in the freezer over night it will kill all the bacteria and end the smell. Same goes for your shoes.


feezing doesn't kill bacteria, just puts it to sleep


----------



## Shakey Jake (Oct 17, 2013)

So this thread is starting to answer some questions I've had about helmet funk. Looks like a trip to the shower just might be the answer. I may replace my helmet at some point soon with a higher quality one. Is there a brand of helmet that has easy to remove pads for washing? Also, I put some adhesive backed foam strips in my helmet. Yes these were made for bike helmets. I think the adhesive on the pads is likely to fail if I wash it. Suggestions welcome.

Jake


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Borax?
> The leading ingredient in Ant killing insecticide?


You are thinking of boric acid, Borax (sodium borate) is the old "30 Mule Team" laundry stuff from WAYY back in the day. My wife uses it to keep the shower sparkly clean without irritating her skin with harsh chemicals. It's good stuff, (as is boric acid, but each has their use)


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Shakey Jake said:


> So this thread is starting to answer some questions I've had about helmet funk. Looks like a trip to the shower just might be the answer. I may replace my helmet at some point soon with a higher quality one. Is there a brand of helmet that has easy to remove pads for washing? Also, I put some adhesive backed foam strips in my helmet. * Yes these were made for bike helmets. I think the adhesive on the pads is likely to fail if I wash it. Suggestions welcome.*
> 
> Jake


if they are made for helmets.. they are made to resist sweat, which is worse than regular water so you should be good.

and almost all helmets now have removable pads (well at least XC, don't do full face so I got no clue there)


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

The high end Giro helmets have replaceable pads, which is why I want one! I have a mid-level giro now and the pads are removeable but you can't buy replacement pads. Also the high end giros have other replaceable parts, like the "rocloc" part. 

Otherwise just ride in a rainstorm 2-3 times per year!


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

unrooted said:


> The high end Giro helmets have replaceable pads, which is why I want one! I have a mid-level giro now and the pads are removeable but you can't buy replacement pads. Also the high end giros have other replaceable parts, like the "rocloc" part.
> 
> Otherwise just ride in a rainstorm 2-3 times per year!


Check out Weber Sports. They have replacement pads for most Giro helmets. In fact, Giro recommends them when you call for pads.


----------



## 3j3j3j (Apr 17, 2014)

For those of you who wash yours off in the shower, I just had a really funny vision of someone walking into the shower with a helmet on


----------



## edofloat (Mar 23, 2008)

Motorex helmet care, works very well and has a "fresh" scent. Got 2 cleanings from one can.


----------



## adictionbass (Apr 13, 2008)

I usually rinse my helmet, gloves and camelback at the end of a ride. Keeps the stank at bay. If I'm riding 2 or 3 days in a row, I'll usually do it on the last day. Makes a huge difference in smell.


----------

